# How much do freelance climbers make?



## Tree lover 1989 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ive been working in the tree care industry for awhile now and want to start making alittle more cash. I know how to use spikes and a rope and I'll climb anything under the sun and I'm pretty fast. I know that the economy isn't so good so tree workers aren't getting what they used to but I'd still like to know how much a freelance climber can get per day. And do I need like insurance to do this? If so what kind and how much will that run me per month? I have all my own equipment too. And when I say per day I mean like 8-10 hrs, not 14 hr days. By the way im in the northeast in NJ


----------



## cfield (Jun 14, 2012)

One of my buddies is a contract climber. I hire him from time to time. He gets $300 for an 8hr day. Has all his own gear,saws, insurance. If im too busy i usually leave him one of my groundmen. He's good though, nothing he can't/won't do. He has a 2 million dollar policy.


----------



## Tree lover 1989 (Jun 14, 2012)

cfield said:


> One of my buddies is a contract climber. I hire him from time to time. He gets $300 for an 8hr day. Has all his own gear,saws, insurance. If im too busy i usually leave him one of my groundmen. He's good though, nothing he can't/won't do. He has a 2 million dollar policy.



Now when I said I had my own equipment I meant climbing equipment, I don't have like a chipper and stuff. He uses your chipper right? And does he do the cleanup as well?


----------



## cfield (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea he shows up his his pick up. He will help with clean up, but not all contract climbers do. You gotta specify that up front. My groundies usually gave it all cleaned up though by the time hes down. And yea with my chipper and what not.


----------



## Tree lover 1989 (Jun 14, 2012)

cfield said:


> Yea he shows up his his pick up. He will help with clean up, but not all contract climbers do. You gotta specify that up front. My groundies usually gave it all cleaned up though by the time hes down. And yea with my chipper and what not.



Alright. Thanks for your help. And I know this is a stretch but do you know about how often he works? Like does he get 5 days a week or not really? Because $300 daily is good but not if youre only working 2 or 3 days per week. And you said a 2 million dollar policy. I don't know all that much about insurance but is that expensive? You've been such a big help. Thanks


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't have a contractors lic. or my own ins. yet, but i work for several different Company's either on pay role or a day rate on an, "as needed basis", when their short handed or have a difficult removal or what not. The pay sucks here in Calif. but I do alright. I can make anywhere from 200 to 500 a day. Some weeks I clean up, then the next I might have nothing. But it's still cool. Makes me feel like I am my own boss.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 14, 2012)

I pay them $40-60/hr, mostly $40/hr working a 10 hr day.


----------



## treevet (Jun 14, 2012)

doesn't matter if you can climb anything under the sun, what matters is what you can do once up there. talent, fitness, experience, knowledge, balls....etc. all make up a total package. the package gets a price put on it by you and/or the buyer. bullschit only buys an hour or two.


----------



## cfield (Jun 14, 2012)

Tree lover 1989 said:


> Alright. Thanks for your help. And I know this is a stretch but do you know about how often he works? Like does he get 5 days a week or not really? Because $300 daily is good but not if youre only working 2 or 3 days per week. And you said a 2 million dollar policy. I don't know all that much about insurance but is that expensive? You've been such a big help. Thanks



He averages 3 days a wk. Sometimes more sometimes less. I think it cost him around $1200 for a year for his insurance policy. I love using him, hes very professional and shares my passion for tree work. If im too busy or am taking a few days off ill hire him, send my groundies with him and have all the confidence that the job will get done as if i were there.


----------



## cfield (Jun 14, 2012)

I 2nd what treevet said. Everybody can "climb" in this industry, or thats what they tell you. Dont be cocky, just get up there and let your skills do the talking. Doesnt take long for someone to know if your the real deal. Also make sure you're good. I know when i hire my buddy its because hes a better climber than me and the $300 i pay him is squat compared to what he can make me in a day. Make sure you got the skills to market yourself. As a business owner i dont have time for you to learn on my jobsite, if i wanted to do that i'd teach my groundies. Time is money!


----------



## echo271 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a guy I use when I get backed up that I pay 100 per hour he uses all of my equiptment but I usually only need him 1 or 2 days for about 3or 4 hours a day


----------



## HappyTreesLLC (Jun 14, 2012)

Tree lover,
You got all good advices.
Get insurance. Here in NH $2mil policy will be $1,200-1,600.
Get in contact with busy tree companies and tree-crane operators.
Watch some experienced guys.
Make a decision what is your specialty: pruning/trimming or removal
Offer some free-bee like "you pay me if you like my work.
I pay to my climber $50 per hour minimum $250 per day. He works with another small and big companies. I do not use him on ground because two reasons:
1. when climber come down from tree - person is exhausted and need rest. This condition is not good combination with chipper.
2. no ground person worth $50 per hour.
Good luck


----------



## k5alive (Jun 14, 2012)

i make 250-350 a day depending on what i have to do and where it is. the companys i freelance for usually have 3 or more groundies but if i have to i'll do ground work or go to the next job.


----------



## freeweight (Jun 15, 2012)

wow ,alot of people around here(including me when i climb for others) get a 1/3 of the job(s) after expenses ,

i couldnt imagine climbing for 8-10 hours for 250 ...couple hours yea maybe


----------



## imagineero (Jun 15, 2012)

The rate varies enormously. It depends mostly on how good you are, then secondly what license/insuarance/gear you bring to the job, and finally how difficult the job is. If you're only a beginner climber with a little gear and no insurance then you'll probably only get hired by hacks who are worse than you. Not many people are going to hire a climber who is worse than they are.

In aus, a reasonably good licensed climber with saws and rigging makes about $60/hour, but it's mostly done on a day rate. I know a few hack climbers with no gear who do a days climb for $250, but their 'day' is really only equal to a couple hours from a good climber. Most good climbers do something more like $350 for a half day, $550 for a full day. 

I don't do much contract climbing because it doesnt pay as well as doing my own jobs. I won't climb for people I don't know any more, and I don't do a day rate any more either. I charge by the job, just like I do for my own jobs. There's a few guys I do regular work for, they know my prices are fair, and I know I'm not going to have problems when I turn up. For me, that means they have their own gear, are licensed and insured, have enough ground staff, have a permit for the tree and are realistic when they tell me how many hours they need me for.

Shaun


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe insurance is cheaper in the areas you live, but $1200 for a 2 million tree service policy sounds cheap. Its more like $4000 around here


----------



## imagineero (Jun 15, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe insurance is cheaper in the areas you live, but $1200 for a 2 million tree service policy sounds cheap. Its more like $4000 around here



It's cheaper in aus. I pay about that much for $5mil. Our workers comp is a lot cheaper too, it's fixed by the government at just under 8%. That's calculated from pre tax wages though, including superannuation which is 9% in itself. So a basic groundie getting $600/week after tax will probably cost you nearly $1000/week including workers comp and super and a few odds and ends like hard hats, muffs, safety glasses etc (which muct be provided by the employer in aus). 

It sounds like we get off light on workers comp, but if you ever have an accident you often end up with a pretty big fine, which can exceed the medical costs arising from the accident. It's not really much of an insurance in my opinion, it just protects you from major stuff like if somebody got killed. It doesn't absolve you from liability though. The payouts to workers by workers comp have dribbled away to nearly nothing now. Years ago if you lost a finger you'd be looking at getting $50~$100k. Nowadays it's more like $5k. A guy I knew last year lost both arms at the elbows. 23 years old, just married, with a kid. He get $800k to last him the rest of his life. That doesn't even buy a house in most parts of aus.

Mostly what we get slapped with is taxes, taxes, taxes.

Shaun


----------



## Rocko (Jun 15, 2012)

Here in ontario our workmans compensation is only 4 percent of a workers gross pay and my liability insurance is 1500 for a 2 mill. Policy


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 15, 2012)

Tree lover 1989 said:


> Ive been working in the tree care industry for awhile now and want to start making alittle more cash. I know how to use spikes and a rope and I'll climb anything under the sun and I'm pretty fast. I know that the economy isn't so good so tree workers aren't getting what they used to but I'd still like to know how much a freelance climber can get per day. And do I need like insurance to do this? If so what kind and how much will that run me per month? I have all my own equipment too. And when I say per day I mean like 8-10 hrs, not 14 hr days. By the way im in the northeast in NJ



Let me try to answer.
You are only worth what someone will pay you.
You say you know how to use spike's. (insert comment's here.)
Demographically, where are your client's?
OK, You call or meet or what-ever to sell what you do.
Chance's are they got someone . 
We live in the 21st century,
I Freelanced for 8 or 9 years and man, the IRS is a #####!
Tough life, hope your'e up for it!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 15, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe insurance is cheaper in the areas you live, but $1200 for a 2 million tree service policy sounds cheap. Its more like $4000 around here



One million is $3,600.00 for me.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 16, 2012)

mckeetree said:


> One million is $3,600.00 for me.



I'm at $4800 for 2 mil here. NY sucks.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jun 16, 2012)

Since we're on insurance, I believe I just renewed this year at $1300 for a 2 million with some equipment coverage as well.......my chipper, saws, etc.....


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 17, 2012)

limbwalker54 said:


> Since we're on insurance, I believe I just renewed this year at $1300 for a 2 million with some equipment coverage as well.......my chipper, saws, etc.....



I only have a million (I don't break things anyway), but its so retardedly cheap, I wont even say. Sounds like some need to shop around a bit. Ouch!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 17, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I only have a million (I don't break things anyway), but its so retardedly cheap, I wont even say. Sounds like some need to shop around a bit. Ouch!



Fur sur! I shopped for a while, have the same underwriter as before for WAY less, just different agent.


----------



## Dutch295 (Jun 17, 2012)

From my experience agents are pretty lazy and are going to take the path of least resistance. After giving her the contact info on Nautilus my agent discovered she could by coverage through them and my rate dropped tremendously. I carry 2 mil for just over 900 per year. You may want to check 'em out.
Concerning contract climbing... Cfield pretty much nailed it. I still climb a little (usually when I can bomb it) but my contract climber is the real deal, can climb circles around me, I'm tired of the BS ground workers I've had from stealing, not showing up etc. so it works out good ... $300 per day / no dragging on his part. I usually get him to drop the spar and stump out if needed, then cut the spar into sections the mini can handle and then he's gone.... sometimes as early as 3:30 but it's usually close to 5.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 17, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe insurance is cheaper in the areas you live, but $1200 for a 2 million tree service policy sounds cheap. Its more like $4000 around here



Ryan and a few other of the home development places are making me carry 5mill, not sure why but anymore anything less than 5 mill they wont let you do it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 17, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Fur sur! I shopped for a while, have the same underwriter as before for WAY less, just different agent.



You can get a generally 1 mill liability policy pretty cheap. i think ive seen them for around 750.00 a year or something like that. once you start adding all the bling to it they go up drastically.

Ask you agent if you policy covers crane assisted tree removals? i have to carry what they call boom bend insurance. for the rental companies. your insurance will take a good hike up the $$ train once they find out your lifting wood over a dweling.


----------



## treevet (Jun 17, 2012)

2 mil would go nowhere if you had to do structural rebuild on a tree damaged house a hundred years old that is historical.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 17, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Let me try to answer.
> You are only worth what someone will pay you.
> You say you know how to use spike's. (insert comment's here.)
> Demographically, where are your client's?
> ...



ahh the old IRS that orginization is the only thing that scares me. they go over everything with a fine tooth comb even tho your not hiding anything you still gotta worry if they find a mistake you made. i had to hire an accountant to take that kind of worry off of me.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 17, 2012)

treevet said:


> 2 mil would go nowhere if you had to do structural rebuild on a tree damaged house a hundred years old that is historical.



you are very correct because it actualy isnt 2mill in any givin area on an insurance policy like that. they are broken up like 500k comp 50k bodily injury and so on intill it adds up to 2 mill.


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 17, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> You can get a generally 1 mill liability policy pretty cheap. i think ive seen them for around 750.00 a year or something like that. once you start adding all the bling to it they go up drastically.
> 
> Ask you agent if you policy covers crane assisted tree removals? i have to carry what they call boom bend insurance. for the rental companies. your insurance will take a good hike up the $$ train once they find out your lifting wood over a dweling.



I have to call and up my insurance if a crane ever shows up to help. Jeez 5 mill. In Penn sounds like a lot. Is. Anything worth 5 mill in Penn? Just kiddn I had a good time there. I pay 1,400 a year on a million dollar policy. 

How much trouble do you get in paying your employees $8 hr on the books, then give them a $5 an hour bonus at the end of the week in cash?

As far as freelance climbing. Depends are where your at and who you know. Seems like if the cost of living is high your pay is low. If your cost of livings low, its high??? Some climbers in the midwest make 3-400 a day where they can buy a house for 50k . Here you can't get a 10,000 sq ft lot for under 180k. Housing starts at 750k. Climbers here get 15-30 an hour and there ain't to many hours either.


----------



## Dutch295 (Jun 17, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> you are very correct because it actualy isnt 2mill in any givin area on an insurance policy like that. they are broken up like 500k comp 50k bodily injury and so on intill it adds up to 2 mill.



agree... mine reads 1 mil per occurrence / 2 mil aggregate.... which if I'm not mistaken means I better not do more than 1 mil damage on any given jobsite. 

Local CC wanted 5 mil but I didn't see the return being worth it; I would imagine Ryan is a good outfit to work with.

Mattfr12, is it your in house crane or do you outsource? I have a crane operators insurance on file and have checked with my agent about this and she said I was fine. My wife (attorney) cautioned me bigtime on this about a year ago saying it will probably get very messy if something were to happen and ever since I've stayed away from crane work.


----------



## MarquisTree (Jun 17, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> You can get a generally 1 mill liability policy pretty cheap. i think ive seen them for around 750.00 a year or something like that. once you start adding all the bling to it they go up drastically.
> 
> Ask you agent if you policy covers crane assisted tree removals? i have to carry what they call boom bend insurance. for the rental companies. your insurance will take a good hike up the $$ train once they find out your lifting wood over a dweling.



"Boom Bend Insurance"?


----------



## MarquisTree (Jun 17, 2012)

Dutch295 said:


> agree... mine reads 1 mil per occurrence / 2 mil aggregate.... which if I'm not mistaken means I better not do more than 1 mil damage on any given jobsite.
> 
> Local CC wanted 5 mil but I didn't see the return being worth it; I would imagine Ryan is a good outfit to work with.
> 
> Mattfr12, is it your in house crane or do you outsource? I have a crane operators insurance on file and have checked with my agent about this and she said I was fine. My wife (attorney) cautioned me bigtime on this about a year ago saying it will probably get very messy if something were to happen and ever since I've stayed away from crane work.



Messy is an understatement. If something ever happens everyone gets sued. If it gets really ugly insurance companies all start suing each other. (Homeowners, company, crane co insurance company...) Thankfully i am not taking from experience with major accidents, just some petty BS regarding tree ownership.
We upped ours to 6 mil 4 years ago. That was tough because the insurance company requested driving records for every employee and


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 17, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> "Boom Bend Insurance"?



Thats what the rental companies call it its a slang term. meaning if you eff our crane up your insurance is gonna pay for it. call stephenson equipment and ask what you need to rent a crane they will use that term. 1800-692-7600 they are probably one of the largest crane rental companies out their from my guess. they have at least 4-5 100ton on standby to go out just out of the office 2 blocks away from us.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dutch295 said:


> agree... mine reads 1 mil per occurrence / 2 mil aggregate.... which if I'm not mistaken means I better not do more than 1 mil damage on any given jobsite.
> 
> Local CC wanted 5 mil but I didn't see the return being worth it; I would imagine Ryan is a good outfit to work with.
> 
> Mattfr12, is it your in house crane or do you outsource? I have a crane operators insurance on file and have checked with my agent about this and she said I was fine. My wife (attorney) cautioned me bigtime on this about a year ago saying it will probably get very messy if something were to happen and ever since I've stayed away from crane work.




Right now we outsource larger cranes like 60ton and so on. and our insurance is setup to cover us if something say comes out of a sling. when we rent a crane we have to make them a rider on our insurance policy. basically meaning that my insurance provider knows what I'm doing and is willing to accept the risks involved.

on my k-booms i just have to have it in my policy that we do overhead lifting with a crane and would be covered lets say if you flipped the truck or worse. a lot of general liability polices won't touch that. you have to let them know what your doing so when the policy is written your covered from all aspects.


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 18, 2012)

because :arg: and


----------



## Tree lover 1989 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your input. I appreciate all your advice. I never really thought about alot of what you said. And wow insurance prices really vary!


----------



## Bermie (Oct 18, 2012)

YOu've got spikes and a rope and harness...but can you climb WITHOUT spikes, because you are going to need to for pruning jobs.

I have 5mill ins. for $900 from an outfit in Melbourne...


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 3, 2015)

I freelance for several companies, I earn $100,000 a year this isn't a fluke as I've earned $275,000 in the last 3 years, I average around $100 hour while on site. I don't charge by the hour, I take 20% of the gross for getting the the work on the ground. Once I've done that I'm on my way to the next job or I'm done.


----------



## treebilly (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't contract climb but my boss seems to rent me out a lot. It's kind of a pain working with different groundies all the time. 
If you're any good the hacks usually don't have enough $ on the job for a top notch climber. You need to catch the reputable companies because they tend to know what it takes to do the job even if they can't do it themselves.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't let companies rent me out that means they function as a pimp, if your boss profits by your services elsewhere. If I'm working elsewhere I've brokered my own deal, which means what they're paying him can go to you as well.


----------



## Aldegar (Jan 4, 2015)

I know a couple of contract climbers, they charge $500 a day. Personally I prefer to work full time so I am always busy and because most the time contract climbers only get called for the nasty **** that nobody else wants to do. If your contract climbing then you can pretty much expect to be doing all the ******** jobs and none of the gravy ones.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

I enjoy doing removals the most, I get gravy jobs as well but at 20% of the gross the challenges are generally worth it. Plus if something seems extremely under bid I renegotiate.


----------



## Aldegar (Jan 4, 2015)

Also, tree work is very dependant on team work and I like to know what each ground guy is capable of, especially with rigging. Chances are if the company calling you is incapable of doing the work in the air they are just as unskilled on the ground which makes doing a nasty job even nastier. If your going to pay for insurance, why not just do business for yourself on the side and get all the profit?


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

I have to advertise and bid, plus once I'm done climbing, I'm done and gone. Insurance costs me $500 a year for $1,000,000 they know how to rig, I can teach any idiot w/a willingness to learn how to work a port-a-wrap. I must be doing something right considering I've made $275,000 in the past 3 years and work 8 to 9 months a year I barely do a thing December through February.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 4, 2015)

Aldegar said:


> If your going to pay for insurance, why not just do business for yourself on the side and get all the profit?



Most all contract climbers around here can't really make it "on their own." They hit a few good licks and get a cocky attitude , then the next thing you know they are about to be put out on the street.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

mckeetree said:


> Most all contract climbers around here can't really make it "on their own." They hit a few good licks and get a cocky attitude , then the next thing you know they are about to be put out on the street.


I'm sure you can agree at 23 years in the business and owning a handful about $6000 in equipment and truck w/trailer, I've found my niche.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I'm sure you can agree at 23 years in the business and owning a handful about $6000 in equipment and truck w/trailer, I've found my niche.View attachment 391873



I'm sure you have.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jan 4, 2015)

Ahhhh, to be young and ambitious and drawn to the romance of hired gun climbing again. I contract climbed for a lot of years and it has its pros and cons. Had to deal with a lot of jack ass hacks and ignorant "tree company owners" that didnt know anything about the tree biz except they could pay me 20% of the job cost to do it for them. (Note: If I ever subbed for any one on this site in the past you are exceptions to this) Eventually I started seeing every one else as compitition and started questioning why I was making money for the other guy. It was a good experience and definately taught me a lot. Mostly how not to do things but it is all part of the evolution that has gotten me to where I am today.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

20% for only climbing seems like a very decent wage, in removal situation I make over $100 an hour.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> 20% for only climbing seems like a very decent wage, in removal situation I make over $100 an hour.



This was 10 years ago. And it wasnt just climbing. Did more shrubs and stump than I care to admit.


----------



## Aldegar (Jan 4, 2015)

Been doing tree work for a long time and for the most part if a company needs a freelancer, they are on the lower end of the quality spectrum and usually the freelancer cares more about getting the tree on the ground fast and getting paid. That's all good for them but as a young ground guy I quickly learned how bad it sucked to clean up after these guys and as a climber have never wanted to be like that. I love the teamwork aspect and having a whole crew that is on point makes every job a breeze.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

No all I do is get tree to the point where the "brain trust" can drop the stalk w/o damaging anything. Sometimes this means 3 ft. and I leave either another job, company or home. I receive 20% for this service cash. Whether I put a rope in the top to pull it over. Or spend a couple of hours roping it, a well bid tree is at least $100 per hour while I'm on site, sometimes I earn a bit less but that usually happens w/trims.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

That's a good attitude to have, unfortunately I started on the ground watching guys like me, and saw the earning potential of showing up and going the next job. If I waited I'd never earn $1800 in a day or during storm season $10,000 in a week.


----------



## Aldegar (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome, I get along with all types from stuck up arborists to hotshot wannabe loggers. This is just a fun job and there is enough work for every style out there. Kill on bro


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm careful and conscientious, not looking to injure anyone, fact is I work w/guys who don't want to wear PPE, I'm up in the tree w/a hard hat, nobody on the ground is wearing one, w/one of the companies I work for. I'm sometimes sent to get a tree down by myself if the they think I can handle it w/o assistance. I've never really injured anyone, not my company I can't make wear PPE.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 4, 2015)

I posted about this in the Arborist 101 thread.....I don't contract climb very much but if I did....I'm not even interested in putting my boots on for less than $500 and even then....I'm not planning on working all day for that. Maybe half a day. As far as I'm concerned, if they can't do the work...they shouldn't be bidding on it. I have contracted out before but I don't get asked very often anymore. It's supply and demand. Every tree company around here knows me and knows I won't be cheap (but I will be perfect). By the time they have to come ask me to do it....I know they are out of options and I can pretty much name my price. If I agree to climb for 4 hours for $500, I'm doing you a favor. And as I posted in the other thread.....we're doing it my way or I'm not doing it at all. IF I agree to climb for someone, I automatically have the final say on every issue and aspect of that job site that I feel the need to be in charge of. I don't care if you own the company. I'm calling the shots. There will be no mistakes or injuries that day.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

That's pretty much what I do, but I don't have a company so do very little outside of contract work for others. Maybe 15% of my income my own jobs, if the owners won't make them be safe I can't, I'm not responsible if they are hurt they're not my responsibility. I'm there to earn, that being said I've never seriously hurt anyone, because to a degree I'm watching, and I've given a proper lecture to FNGs.


----------



## bigremovals (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> That's pretty much what I do, but I don't have a company so do very little outside of contract work for others. Maybe 15% of my income my own jobs, if the owners won't make them be safe I can't, I'm not responsible if they are hurt they're not my responsibility. I'm there to earn, that being said I've never seriously hurt anyone, because to a degree I'm watching, and I've given a proper lecture to FNGs.


So u have hurt someone haha


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

It was the owner and operator, on a day not fit for man or beast, hit him w/a piece of brush 5ft long, nothing serious.


----------



## bigremovals (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> It was the owner and operator, on a day not fit for man or beast, hit him w/a piece of brush 5ft long, nothing serious.


Thats not hurting its typical working haha


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

That's true, I'm careful but I also want to make money, I personally can never earn enough. The more I earn the better the quality of what I wish to purchase.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> That's true, I'm careful but I also want to make money, I personally can never earn enough. The more I earn the better the quality of what I wish to purchase.



You are really starting to remind me of a climber that worked for me a while back that was from mini-soda. He left in 2003 at age 30 I believe it was so the age works out. Said he was going back to mini-soda. Is that you Dale? If so, you are still full of ****.


----------



## bigremovals (Jan 4, 2015)

mckeetree said:


> You are really starting to remind me of a climber that worked for me a while back that was from mini-soda. He left in 2003 at age 30 I believe it was so the age works out. Said he was going back to mini-soda. Is that you Dale? If so, you are still full of ****.


haha


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

No I'm 42 lived in S.D. 15 years ago, I'm not named Dale.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

No I'm on the level, I really do earn $100,000 a year and charge 20% of the gross of the job. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

bigremovals said:


> 20% isnt really that much we start our climbers at 20. and pull anywhere from 2000 and up per day


So you have climbers who earn over $100,000 a year just to show up, climb and go home for 8 months out of the year. And they pull $2000 a day the company pulls $10,000 that's incredible.


----------



## bigremovals (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> So you have climbers who earn over $100,000 a year just to show up, climb and go home for 8 months out of the year. I they pull $2000 a day the company pulls $10,000 that's incredible.


haha no they usually get around 500 a day and they bust there butts doing everything haha.... i need to start working like you haha


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

It took years to get to this point, and part of it is I always show up. I'm never too hung over or have an excuse, you'll go further than most if you're punctual as well as competent.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> No I'm 42 lived in S.D. 15 years ago, I'm not named Dale.



Ok. Then you are not Dale. But you still remind of Dale. No disappointment here. But if I put Dale's voice on your post you sound like Mini-Soda Dale. A lot.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

So Dale exceeded in this field as well? And had an expensive appetite for the finer things in life?


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> So Dale exceeded in this field as well? And had an expensive appetite for the finer things in life?



Well, actually Dale got a Black chick pregnant from Athens, Texas and decided to run from it. But all in all he was probably a six on a scale from one to ten as far as climbers go. Dale was a take down man...didn't know how to prune and knew zero about tree care. He didn't have much bucket experience either. He claimed he had worked out of a bucket when he hired on but I believe when he went up in one of our trucks it was his first time.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

No not like me at all, I do a lot of pruning as well, I don't enjoy it as much money's not as good. But I'm always trying to earn more, I've very expensive taste I qualified for a Z4 this summer which is building my credit, my girlfriend asked if was happy now that I had a BMW. I said no this is a stepping stone to something better.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mckeetree (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> No not like me at all, I do a lot of pruning as well, I don't enjoy it as much money's not as good. But I'm always trying to earn more, I've very expensive taste I qualified for a Z4 this summer which is building my credit, my girlfriend asked if was happy now that I had a BMW. I said no this is a stepping stone to something better.



I put my money in the bank. You should too.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't trust banks, I've no children my life is pretty much lived for myself, I'm happy this way, I've no intentions of retiring. I've no idea what I'd do if I did, my hobbies are expensive need a lot of money to be content.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 4, 2015)

My wife and kids mean more to me than any car or hobby ever will....to each their own i guess


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

And you should Ken, but life is different for all and I enjoy having the best I've nothing to hold me back, it motivates me get up everyday there's work. I look at days off as losing money sometimes, instead of vacation. I get vacation 3 to 4 months a year if I didn't I might be able to afford to build a house in line w/my dreams.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 4, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I don't trust banks, I've no children my life is pretty much lived for myself, I'm happy this way, I've no intentions of retiring. I've no idea what I'd do if I did, my hobbies are expensive need a lot of money to be content.



You are kind of a weirdo. Or maybe just a troll...or some crazy whacko that just found this forum. You seem to be everywhere on here running your mouth. At any rate, your checks aren't cashing here cupcake.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I've been doing this for 23 years, I've proof of all that I say, I'm a bit of an eccentric and I've too much time on my hands in the winter. If you know I'm everywhere on here doesn't it stand to reason you are as well?


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

mckeetree said:


> You are kind of a weirdo. Or maybe just a troll...or some crazy whacko that just found this forum. You seem to be everywhere on here running your mouth. At any rate, your checks aren't cashing here cupcake.


I've nothing better to do than respond back, every time you respond I get notification just like receiving a text. If I was working I wouldn't have nearly as much to say, I'm also wondering if I'm an anomaly in my success as a subcontractor or if others are doing this well.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know of any climbing subcontractors who work in my area.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 5, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> Well I've been doing this for 23 years, I've proof of all that I say, I'm a bit of an eccentric and I've too much time on my hands in the winter. If you know I'm everywhere on here doesn't it stand to reason you are as well?



yeah, I've been at it for 37 years,, long enough to let a blow hard not bother me,,you do sound like a troll,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 5, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I've nothing better to do than respond back, every time you respond I get notification just like receiving a text. If I was working wouldn't have nearly much to say,* I'm also wondering if I'm an anomaly in my success as a subcontractor or if others are doing this well.*



Yeah , you are awesome!!!!!!!! dope
Jeff


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 5, 2015)

Since you ask, photos of what?


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 5, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> yeah, I've been at it for 37 years,, long enough to let a blow hard not bother me,,you do sound like a troll,,
> Jeff



He is a troll. 100%


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 5, 2015)

mckeetree said:


> He is a troll. 100%


Not sure what trolling is for, I've heard of it but not sure what it's supposed to accomplish.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 5, 2015)

BTW the name of this thread is " HOW MUCH DO FREELANCE CLIMBERS MAKE"


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 5, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> Not sure what trolling is for, I've heard of it but not sure what it's supposed to accomplish.



Be gone, damn troll. Be gone from this place.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 5, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I'm also wondering if I'm an anomaly in my success as a subcontractor or if others are doing this well.



I'm not going to judge you but I'll say this....I do pretty well for myself and I'm friends with a good number of people who do much better than I do. I notice that there are levels of success. First, you're kind of successful and you sort of fake it a bit to look more successful. Then you're actually over the hump and doing well and you want to tell people about it because you're proud of what you've done. Then you become established and pretty successful and you keep it to yourself. Others in that situation don't talk about it and don't need to be told about you because they know when they are in the room with their peers.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 5, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> And you should Ken, but life is different for all and enjoy having the best I've nothing to hold me back, it motivates me get up everyday there's work. I look at days off as losing money sometimes, instead of vacation. I get vacation 3 to 4 months a year if I didn't I might be able to afford to build a house in line w/my dreams.



You are a hack and a troll,, I make over $100,000,000,00000,a year
Dope,
Jeff


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 5, 2015)

I've owners that are friends they make more naturally, but dollar for dollar by time they manage employees, maintain equipment, pay workman's comp, and taxes times how much time they put into things. They feel as though I come out ahead, maintenance and fuel is all I have to worry about, it costs about 15% of my income the rest is profit.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 5, 2015)

I could crack close to 100k too if didn't pay taxes and put money into retirement.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 5, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> You are a hack and a troll,, I make over $100,000,000,00000,a year
> Dope,
> Jeff


Wow I'd have better things to do if I made a hundred million a year, you must be the most successful arborist on here. Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 5, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> Wow I'd have better things to do if I made a hundred million a year, you must be the most successful arborist on here. Lol



Yup,, and that makes me able to say you are a dope troll,,.I will put up my cred any day,, you put on your spikes, dope,
ah, at least you are interesting,, lol,, but still a dope.
Jeff


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 5, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I could crack close to 100k too if didn't pay taxes and put money into retirement.


I've said the world is different things to different people you do what's best for your family. I commend that but it's not for me, the world is way more complicated and populated than care for, I make it the way I want it, I've signed no contracts or agreed to certain conditions. I feel as though they're taking our civil liberties away faster and faster. I don't conform to it.


----------



## Stihlmadd (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## mike515 (Jan 6, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I've owners that are friends they make more naturally, but dollar for dollar by time they manage employees, maintain equipment, pay workman's comp, and taxes times how much time they put into things. They feel as though I come out ahead, maintenance and fuel is all I have to worry about, it costs about 15% of my income the rest is profit.



I'm not talking about people who own tree services. I'm talking about people who own major chains of grocery stores, regional breweries, insurance agencies, etc. They aren't impressed with guys like us (except that we made it on our own...but they aren't impressed with our income) but if you get into that circle of friends...it's because you know how to conduct yourself and not over-play your hand. They may be impressed with our work ethic and ingenuity but that doesn't get you in there. You get there because you know they're people like you and they like you because of how you conduct yourself. And I will say...there is nothing special about those people. It's just like hanging out with other friends. They just don't want to make a big deal about money. Most of them just want the same things we all want. We just want good friends and good memories. They value being looked at and treated in a normal way.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 6, 2015)

And I'll say something else....I said "You get there...."....I don't mean it like that. It's not a destination. It might be a club in terms of business connections but...in terms of friendship...it's the same as any other friendship. I have friends who don't go out locally but they rage it behind close doors and I love them very much.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 6, 2015)

mike515 said:


> I'm not talking about people who own tree services. I'm talking about people who own major chains of grocery stores, regional breweries, insurance agencies, etc. They aren't impressed with guys like us (except that we made it on our own...but they aren't impressed with our income) but if you get into that circle of friends...it's because you know how to conduct yourself and not over-play your hand. They may be impressed with our work ethic and ingenuity but that doesn't get you in there. You get there because you know they're people like you and they like you because of how you conduct yourself. And I will say...there is nothing special about those people. It's just like hanging out with other friends. They just don't want to make a big deal about money. Most of them just want the same things we all want. We just want good friends and good memories. They value being looked at and treated in a normal way.


The difference w/most of those industries they inherited them, I wish I was fortunate enough to be in that position.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 6, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> The difference w/most of those industries they inherited them, I wish I was fortunate enough to be in that position.



Some did. Some didn't. I have a friend who started his own brewery from scratch and another who inherited over 100 stores. The thing they have in common is that they look no different from me on the street. You could never pick them out. You can't even tell them by their cars. In fact...I drive a nicer car than both of them. And they treat me as a peer...someone who works hard for what he gets. But I don't over-play my hand and act like I'm anything special. I'm a guy who does my job and keeps my personal info to myself for the most part.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 6, 2015)

It all depends on where your passions lie as to where you spend your money. I buy high end commercial electronics because home theatre is my passion. But by earning as much as I have in the last three years I can take interest in acquisitions I only dreamed of. My earnings have exceeded my expectations but not nearly my dreams.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 6, 2015)

I hate to be this guy and break this to you...but I'm not really impressed with making $275k in three years. It's ok...it's actually good... but you have a shelf life. I'm not slamming the money but if you think this is going to coast you into your golden years...you better think again. You seem like you want to spend a lot of money now when you should be saving and maybe investing for later.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not concerned w/that, I can always go sell for some company, the guys around here who sell make very decent money. I've met a couple of guys one a retired postal worker who was 60 he does the climbing I was shocked. I just don't like the idea of trying to run a company. I've worked with one company my primary income is w/them for 10 years, all the guys I've seen come and go through there. Every year I've new guys, a new crop of FNGs I feel like a drill Sargent in basic, training the next set ropers, I say basic because they are w/me a very limited time be they leave or let go.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 6, 2015)

I have to agree. Starting a business is definitely not a good idea for you.


----------



## TC262 (Jan 6, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I'm also wondering if I'm an anomaly in my success as a subcontractor or if others are doing this well.



Yes you are an anomaly! Most of us on here are getting on our hands and knees and praising you as we wish we could do that well for ourselves. We dream of the day we might be able to qualify for a loan to drive a gay ass yuppie m4 just like you!


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't buy it. You would have to be in an area where a whole lot of guys can't cut trees and own companies. Our cutters make around 50-60k a year and we find no shortage of them paying that. The two I have now are mid to late 40's and are lifers started in there early 20's. I ran an add in the paper years ago offering fulltime 20+ an hour and benefits we got at least 20-30 calls in a week. There are to many sharks in the pond for 500$ a day consistently.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 6, 2015)

TC262 said:


> Yes you are an anomaly! Most of us on here are getting on our hands and knees and praising you as we wish we could do that well for ourselves. We dream of the day we might be able to qualify for a loan to drive a gay ass yuppie m4 just like you!



I don't know my BMWs is a m4 expensive? I went through some cars and man was it a waste of cash.

Nm just used Google they start at 64k


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 6, 2015)

mattfr12 said:


> I don't buy it. You would have to be in an area where a whole lot of guys can't cut trees and own companies. Our cutters make around 50-60k a year and we find no shortage of them paying that. The two I have now are mid to late 40's and are lifers started in there early 20's. I ran an add in the paper years ago offering fulltime 20+ an hour and benefits we got at least 20-30 calls in a week. There are to many sharks in the pond for 500$ a day consistently.



The guy (if it is even a guy) is just baiting us up. I hope everybody else sees that. I know Jeff and I do. He is just a fake ass troll.


----------



## TC262 (Jan 6, 2015)

mckeetree said:


> The guy (if it is even a guy) is just baiting us up. I hope everybody else sees that. I know Jeff and I do. He is just a fake ass troll.


I think it's pretty obvious to see what Dale is


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 6, 2015)

mattfr12 said:


> I don't know my BMWs is a m4 expensive? I went through some cars and man was it a waste of cash.
> 
> Nm just used Google they start at 64k


That is where new ones start, mine is a 2012 has 13,000 but I bought it to build credit, and it's fun and less expensive than the truck. What state are you in? Most guys don't earn what I do, but I've cultivated many good relationships, I do the worst trees, and an owner bidding that tree knows if he wants to hire me to bid accordingly. Plus 15% or so comes from my own jobs, and I diversified by adding my trailer, I get $200 a load plus my percentage. I know a crane owner who did the same, one year after winter he also had a clam truck.


----------



## TC262 (Jan 6, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I must be doing something right considering I've made $275,000 in the past 3 years and work 8 to 9 months a year I barely do a thing December through February.



How much did you make 4 years ago?


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure only started keeping impromptu records 3 years ago


----------



## TC262 (Jan 6, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I probably coulda made more money flipping burgers 4 years ago


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 6, 2015)

I do know I worked for company 10 years ago, I made $44k they had time and a half, prevailing wage all the bells and whistles. I just started keeping track one year after heavy storm damage, when I realized I made $10k in 7 days.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 6, 2015)

How does your ego fit in that little Beemer?


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 6, 2015)

It's a convertible, so if the tops not down in the trunk.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 6, 2015)

Just don't park it near TreeVet's driveway, he's liable to run over it in the dark (like he did his wife's Beemer). I'm chuckling just thinking how Vet would react to this thread.

He needs to be unbanned.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol i remember when he ran that car over  i agree we need Dave back.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 6, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Lol i remember when he ran that car over  i agree we need Dave back.


He would fix it tho. That beamer would be paint rollered orange in no time.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 6, 2015)

I go read his posts on the buzz he still cracks me up.


----------

